# need help passing exam



## homies66625 (Jul 20, 2010)

I am a 6th yr apprentice and I need help with the code book and math


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

homies66625 said:


> I am a 6th yr apprentice and I need help with the code book and math


 OK.............How are we suppose to help? What are you wanting to know?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

BTW. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

6th year? Were you held back a year? :blink:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Don't feel bad, I know a ton of good electricians that have a hard time catching the little trick questions that are on most exams. As you said math and reading comprehension are extremely important. Spend some time on this forum, it will get your brain working in the same manner as taking an exam. Read thoroughly and ask questions


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I smell troll.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

knowshorts said:


> I smell troll.


 What do they smell like?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Like a girl I knew back in '93.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

knowshorts said:


> Like a girl I knew back in '93.


 Rotten fish?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

no, she had 8 years in a community college, and still hadn't gotten half of her requirements. 

This guy, can't spell commercial, even with spell check. 6 years in apprenticeship? And, having trouble with the code book? I can see a 50 year old who hasn't picked up a code book in 25 years, but an apprentice, with an extra year or two?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I was thinking of starting my own apprentice school. I'd call it "Insane Clown Apprentice School" (you can guess the rest)


----------



## Paul Petty (Jul 21, 2010)

*Books*

Stallcups book on Jman prep. is a plus++++
Stallcups book on elect, cal. is a great help in test prep.
check amazon books for the best used price
Take the test. you'l learn a lot and you'll be ready with no supprises on the next time you take it.


----------



## Shorty Circuit (Jun 26, 2010)

homies66625 said:


> I am a 6th yr apprentice and I need help with the code book and math


Consider another trade or profession. If after 6 years you don't know the code or enough math to pass the exam, you should not be an electrician. That's why they give the exam in the first place, to weed out people who aren't cut out for this. 

BTW, if you become a painter instead (if you can piss you can paint) don't go around painting any wires. You never know when you might be creating an electrical code violation. 
:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Nosparxsse (Aug 12, 2007)

wildleg said:


> I was thinking of starting my own apprentice school. I'd call it "Insane Clown Apprentice School" (you can guess the rest)


 

Will Happy J be the teacher?:laughing:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Nosparxsse said:


> Will Happy J be the teacher?:laughing:


not sure we can afford him. The thing is, I figured it would be a win win since (based on my experience) there is no shortage of clowns. haha


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Shorty Circuit said:


> Consider another trade or profession. If after 6 years you don't know the code or enough math to pass the exam, you should not be an electrician. That's why they give the exam in the first place, to weed out people who aren't cut out for this.
> 
> BTW, if you become a painter instead (if you can piss you can paint) don't go around painting any wires. You never know when you might be creating an electrical code violation.
> :laughing::thumbup:


 


Care to back that up with something other than an opinion?:whistling2:


----------



## Shorty Circuit (Jun 26, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Care to back that up with something other than an opinion?:whistling2:


I've met even "mentally challenged" individuals who can paint. I think I've met some others who were electrians. And it was rather shocking!:laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Shorty Circuit said:


> I've met even "mentally challenged" individuals who can paint. I think I've met some others who were electrians. And it was rather shocking!:laughing:


 


I take that as a "no"


----------



## Shorty Circuit (Jun 26, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I take that as a "no"


Take it any way you want to. We have at least one documented case where an electrical inspector failed an installation because the SE feeder was painted. Some electricians think they can get away with anything and having seen a lifetime of electrical work, it seems some actually do.
:thumbdown::boxing: BTW, when I flunk them, they not only don't get paid until they fix it right.....at no extra cost.....they're off the bidder's list.....forever!:2guns:


----------



## leftygamblez (Aug 5, 2010)

*i can help*

im doing pretty well with trigonometry and formulas; resistive-inductive series circuits and resistive-inductive parallel circuits


----------



## acalleo (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm in the same boat i'm a fouth year apprentice and need to pass the exam in order to turn out. I was advised to use the Mike Holt JE exam prep manuals. Good luck!!!:thumbup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Shorty Circuit said:


> Take it any way you want to. We have at least one documented case where an electrical inspector failed an installation because the SE feeder was painted. Some electricians think they can get away with anything and having seen a lifetime of electrical work, it seems some actually do.
> :thumbdown::boxing: BTW, when I flunk them, they not only don't get paid until they fix it right.....at no extra cost.....they're off the bidder's list.....forever!:2guns:


 

You're living in your own little dream fantasy world


----------



## Shorty Circuit (Jun 26, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> You're living in your own little dream fantasy world


I have no idea what you are talking about. It all depends on what role I play. If I'm the PM for the owner, I have virtually total say over who bids and who doesn't. If it is justified, I can even write a directed source memo that will assign a project to a particular contractor either at a fixed negotiated price or T and M with a not to exceed price but there has to be a good reason for it that management and purchasing will agree to. Surprising how often that happens especially in mission critical facilities where familiarity with the existing equipment and procedures is of great value in speed and avoiding mistakes. Managers of data centers don't like seeing unfamiliar faces come into their space, they worry about it a lot and with good reason. They don't want to be on someone's learning curve.

As the Project Engineer I can only recommend bidders for equipment in my specs and if asked about others give an opinion of those to be avoided. For example, a large manufacturer of UPSs I've used for many years has been recently bought by another company. If you know that industry you know who I'm talking about. The acquiring company was mostly a low end supplier of small UPSs for home and office use. They're off my recommended bidder's list until I receive confirmation from trusted sources who use them that the new management won't screw up the company as often happens in situations like that. For the first time I've added another supplier, one in the far East as a substitute recommended supplier.

I've also had a recent bad experience with a generator manufacturer. The problem was his distributor. He's off my list too, at least for projects in the territory that distributor sells in.

You sound like you've been banned by someone yourself. Tough luck, try harder to please your customers next time. Otherwise all you'll be left with are government contracts they have to allow anyone with a license to bid and home improvement contracts for people who pick contractors out of the phone book.


----------



## jafarali (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm looking for someone who has passed the NC electrical exam.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jafarali said:


> I'm looking for someone who has passed the NC electrical exam.


Try starting a new thread.


----------

